# garden city surf 8/25-26



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

calm water both days, lots of lady fish chasing mullet, caught 2,some blues and 2 puppy reds, other than that really slow fishing


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Are the fleas thick, think I may make a trip in the morning.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*fleas*

hit and miss...the higher the sun gets it seems there starts to be more...there dime size mostly , with a few qaurter sized mixed.....then again I dont walk the beach for them either..I just stand in the "spot" and wait. I caught about 50 today, but the water seemed dirty, and the pomps wernt taking them, so I sent them back home...but that doesnt mean you cant catch a dozen pomps or so.. ...I never can find that sweet spot...Im eirther out to far...or in to short.....


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*oh yea*

Slipped out today, and it was on, bait was a little difficult, had to leave to meet my wetlands delineater. What the heck is that????? photo attached of pomps that sucummed. HIPP whaaaat.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice job wayne


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

kingfish said:


> Slipped out today, and it was on, bait was a little difficult, had to leave to meet my wetlands delineater. What the heck is that????? photo attached of pomps that sucummed. HIPP whaaaat.



Ohhh yea,,,,,three or four days of that may cure my disease!!! I will be in touch shortly!


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

The thing that gets me is that 99% of this board could be fishing directly next to wayne with the same bait, rigs and set-up but only catch 1 or 2 of those


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

good lord.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

show off...... I only cought two yesterday, water became dirty when the seaweed moved in at dead low tide. did catch a nice suntan though, fleas were everywhere, small ones though, they disappeared at low tide also.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*garden city 8/29*

today...1 big spanish..short pomp, and a lady fish......... hey wayne when did you go fishing yesterday? do you have a new secrect spot?............I was 200 yards off the beach(at the GC spot) waiting for the water to lay down till 11 am...I was hopefully heading to 10 mile...needless to say it didnt laydown..got a few big blues and a couple of mystery strikes....thats about it.....

I love to surf fish,but its frustraiting as hell..fleas where there.......today..... the water was dirty for 75 yards.kinda choppy but better than yesterday..it seems like you have to find the "spot" ....to far out its a no go...to short...its a no go....200 yards out that waters only 11 ft.....theres a sand bar 20 ft pass the jetty wall...after that 6 to 12 foot slope for the next 200 yards or so....maped it on the depth finder yesterday.....Wayne next time you go to GC email me...I really need a lesson or 10


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

Nice catch!! I hope you are going to leave a few for me. I'll be down to MB next weekend for a week and I hope to catch 1 or 2 of those Pomps. Anything else hitting now?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

There should be a few around for ya reloader. I will be fishing a kingfish tourney this weekend out of Little River. That means the weather will probably be snotty, that and the tropical low that is supposed to make its way back here over the weekend. When the water clears though, look out.


----------

